# free beekeeping books to download



## dabb

Just wanted to share this with all of you-I've downloaded (free)a lot of beekeeping books from here-I have an e-reader so I get to carry my books with me-these books are old. ----Deb

http://openlibrary.org


----------



## yamahawg

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dabb

your welcome! reading 50 yrs among the bees now


----------



## tommyt

I signed up last night forgot to thank you for the link 


Thanks
Tommyt


----------



## MichaBees

Anyone knows how to download bee books in Spanish?
I would like to have information to hand out, at a village I will start a beekeeping class. This is a neglected Tarahumara Indian town, they are pour and far from bookstores. Hopefully I will help them set up a new revenue source.


----------



## dabb

Sorry I don't-maybe Adobe Acrobat program can translate-here's another site for older beekeeping books:
http://bees.library.cornell.edu/


----------



## waynesgarden

I've been compiling a bibliography of bee-keeping books which I'll be posting on a website soon (Though it is only at the beginning stages, it currently lists around 700 titles with links to about 400 books online available for download.)

The reason for this post is that I just came across a book on a website that I was going to include, but when I tested the download link, found the site was simply a tool to download malware to visitors computer. It immediately began serving up pop-up ads every couple of minutes. A brief Google search found lots of complaints about the "worid-of-books virus."

The site is worid-of-books (dot) com. I'm not presenting it correctly (use an actual dot) because I don't want anyone clicking on the link and getting infected by these [email protected]$+ards. The actual spelling is as I wrote it. It looks like "world" but actually is spelled with an i instead of an "L" The site is registered to someone in Russia.

I came across the link in a Google search. I notified Google because they are good about posting warnings next to links that can damage your computers. Maybe that might help protect others from these jerks.

Careful out there. 

Wayne


----------



## mkieff

I started a project close to this, but is not as extensive as Waynes. Wayne, if you could I would love to get that list from you at some point. I currently only have 150+ books, but they are all located on my site now, not just links to other sites. This allows the search for the site to include the actual contents of the books.

I am always looking for help or people who are willing to help with the project. You can view the catalog at http://www.honeylibrary.com

Any suggestions or help on the site would be appreciated. I think I have bitten off more than I can chew.


----------



## Michael Bush

There are some more here:
http://bushfarms.com/beesoldbooks.htm

And here:
http://bees.library.cornell.edu/b/bees/


----------



## mkieff

Michael, you have done some great work on those books. I really like how you have cleaned up a lot of the illistrations. Thanks for sharing thoese. I have added several links from my site to yours. Thanks for the hard work on cleaning those classics up.


----------



## cerezha

waynesgarden said:


> ....The site is worid-of-books (dot) com. I'm not presenting it correctly (use an actual dot) because I don't want anyone clicking on the link and getting infected by these [email protected]$+ards.... I notified Google because they are good about posting warnings next to links that can damage your computers. Maybe that might help protect others from these jerks...Careful out there. Wayne


 Being Russian, I have to admit that a lot of Russian Web-sites has been infected with all kind of viruses etc. It is my understanding, that in most cases it is not intentional. It is because of lack of Internet culture - their web-sites were hacked and turned into infection-spreading tools. Sad 

There is very nice program called SUPERAntiSpyware - it is free and it removes most "spyware", not virus, but the tools to spy on your computer. These "tools" dramatically slow down your computer. Normal antivirus software missed most of this stuff. I have Sophos antivirus and still could find 5-20 spyware entries every month especially after visiting Russian sites


----------



## Beestricken

Some great links. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Karen1611

awesome!!! Thank-you for the wonderful info


----------



## Baja

mkieff said:


> I started a project close to this, but is not as extensive as Waynes. Wayne, if you could I would love to get that list from you at some point. I currently only have 150+ books, but they are all located on my site now, not just links to other sites. This allows the search for the site to include the actual contents of the books.
> 
> I am always looking for help or people who are willing to help with the project. You can view the catalog at http://www.honeylibrary.com
> 
> Any suggestions or help on the site would be appreciated. I think I have bitten off more than I can chew.


Great Lilbrary! I started a beekeeping library a few years back. I do a lot of reading and beekeeping friends kept asking me for information on particular subjects relating to bees. It's fairly new but I add a few hundred items a year. The Beekeepers' Library http://strathconabeekeepers.blogspot.ca/p/the-beekeepers-library.html


----------



## Josh Rollins

I second Michael Bush. Also some good reading at long lane honey bee farm from David and Sheri Burns.


----------



## wheeler88

Great! Thanks to all of you for sharing this info.


----------



## janyfarmer

I have quite a few articles and books I have downloaded over the past year but cannot recall from where. They are all pdfs and I have the files. I can email to you if you like or you can google pdf beekeeping books and articles and it will throw you a bunch.


----------



## Baja

MichaBees said:


> Anyone knows how to download bee books in Spanish?
> I would like to have information to hand out, at a village I will start a beekeeping class. This is a neglected Tarahumara Indian town, they are pour and far from bookstores. Hopefully I will help them set up a new revenue source.


I expect this is too late but here are a few beekeeping books in Espanol. http://strathconabeekeepers.blogspot.ca/p/the-beekeepers-library.html#apicultura espanol


----------



## Beestricken

Baja said:


> Great Lilbrary! I started a beekeeping library a few years back. I do a lot of reading and beekeeping friends kept asking me for information on particular subjects relating to bees. It's fairly new but I add a few hundred items a year. The Beekeepers' Library http://strathconabeekeepers.blogspot.ca/p/the-beekeepers-library.html


wow, bookmarked. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## adaltwork

I found a project with a huge library. Which is updated every minute https://books-top.com


----------



## GregB

Enjoy:
https://b-ok.org/

While at it:
https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...arning-modern-statistics-and-they-re-all-free


----------



## 1954Lincoln

Here is a site i get books from.
https://archive.org/search.php?query=Beekeeping


----------

